# ct storm 12/19-12/20 plow pics and vids



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

heres some pics from last night. hopefuuly ill post some vids up.we got about 9 inchespayup


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

another...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics. i gotta go measure my yard, but there was some places i hit around 5pm that had about 6" and then by the time i got back to them around 1am they had another 6-8" on them. while others had only an additional 2" or so. totals varied.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

a couple more


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

06HD BOSS;683815 said:


> nice pics. i gotta go measure my yard, but there was some places i hit around 5pm that had about 6" and then by the time i got back to them around 1am they had another 6-8" on them. while others had only an additional 2" or so. totals varied.


yea i didn't even measure yet im just guessing. this was the perfect storm, i wish they were all like this. this was the first storm in a while where we didn't get any sleet or frezzing rain


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

last one i think then ill try on the vids


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like it fell straight down, no wind. Those are fun to push. keep the pics comming.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

lets see if the vid works. i didn't come out that great, its kinda hard trying to plow and hold a vid camera at the same time lol


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

another short clip, i have a longer vid ill try to post


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

sno commander;683835 said:


> another short clip, i have a longer vid ill try to post


Looks like fun. I also like your selection of tunes.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Its about time we get snow in CT!!! Nice vids


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sno commander;683817 said:


> yea i didn't even measure yet im just guessing. this was the perfect storm, i wish they were all like this. this was the first storm in a while where we didn't get any sleet or frezzing rain


it was a perfect storm relating to no sleet or crap mixed in, but i think the timing was terrible. i wish it started a few hours earlier and ended a few hours sooner. having to go out and make the first sweep at rush hour was no fun. the drive time sucked with all the people on the road.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

damn...you guys got hit pretty good.

nice pics.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sweet pics. I can't wait to push snow with my truck (at some point) LOL


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

youll love plowing with your setup. i was impressed with how the truck gripped, i have some steep drives and had no traction problems. there calling for 4-9 inches tommorow.


----------

